# Too Many points claimed for work experience in EOI



## Tudeski2004 (Nov 18, 2017)

Good morning all. This is my first post and quite a desperate one too. So I do apologise and will try to keep it short.

I recently applied for a skills assessment from Amnac , which came back as suitable and on the LOD mentioned My current job as proof of my experience. Great I thought

As a result of this I applied for critical care nurse on my EOI and put all my nursing work experience on the application. A few days later , on 20th September 2017 it came back as 75 points and I could apply. 

I got all my paperwork in order, all my old job references, contracts, payslips, police checks and medicals done for my partner and I, form 80’s etc and submitted and paid for the 189 visa. 

All going well I thought. Wrong.

Today I was going through all my paperwork to see if I had forgotten anything ,when I paid attention to the LOD from AMNAC ( nursing skills assessment ). Whilst it showed my current nursing role, it mentioned that it accepted 4 years and not my previous nursing experience of a further 6 years. So from 75 points ( 10 years experience ) I dropped to 65 points ( 4 years experience ) Panic time.
I checked online forums and they seem to have mixed opinions. Others in similar situations have been rejected and barred from applying again, others had points reduced, but visa granted.

I’ve checked for 20th September 2017 invites on Immi.gov.au website and it showed accepting appplications from 60 and 65 points upwards. So i would have met the minimum points for invitation.

However my question is this. What is likely to happen? And what is the best course of action. 

This is a genuine error in someone inexperienced in applying and not fully understanding the LOD and its requirements. Yes with hindsight I should have used an agent, and trust me I wished I had , but what’s done is done and now I’m trying to correct the error and or seek advice .

I hope someone can give advice and thank everyone in advance .

Regards


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Tudeski2004 said:


> Good morning all. This is my first post and quite a desperate one too. So I do apologise and will try to keep it short.
> 
> I recently applied for a skills assessment from Amnac , which came back as suitable and on the LOD mentioned My current job as proof of my experience. Great I thought
> 
> ...


It's a thing to worry. Because it all depends on how your assigned CO would take it. If I were you, either I would withdraw my EOI application, set these things and then resubmit EOI. There is a big risk here...

Trust me I am in same boat and I have done it....awaiting skills assessment from ACS for some experience which I missed to get assess before putting the EOI.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> It's a thing to worry. Because it all depends on how your assigned CO would take it. If I were you, either I would withdraw my EOI application, set these things and then resubmit EOI. There is a big risk here...
> 
> Trust me I am in same boat and I have done it....awaiting skills assessment from ACS for some experience which I missed to get assess before putting the EOI.


Just to add to it, if you get an invitation then as per the rule, the date of your skills assessment must be before the invitation date. I am mentioning this, Just in case you plan to apply for those missed 6 yrs exp.


----------



## Tudeski2004 (Nov 18, 2017)

The skills assessment was with all 10 years but my role as Critical care nurse was only role taken into consideration for the issue of my skills assessment. So whilst sit 10 years or work, ANMAC only recognised 4 years.

As for EOI, I can’t withdraw it because I’ve applied for the visa already. Hence my concern :-(


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Tudeski2004 said:


> The skills assessment was with all 10 years but my role as Critical care nurse was only role taken into consideration for the issue of my skills assessment. So whilst sit 10 years or work, ANMAC only recognised 4 years.
> 
> As for EOI, I can’t withdraw it because I’ve applied for the visa already. Hence my concern :-(


o...ok....did not realize that you have already applied for visa. In this case it's better to write to your CO / once CO has been assigned and put all the facts clearly to avoid any surprises at a later stage.


----------



## Tudeski2004 (Nov 18, 2017)

That’s my plan if I’m not automatically rejected. I’m just upset I made such a stupid mistake , which is likely going to cost me in terms of CO rejecting application


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Tudeski2004 said:


> That’s my plan if I’m not automatically rejected. I’m just upset I made such a stupid mistake , which is likely going to cost me in terms of CO rejecting application


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Tudeski2004 said:


> That’s my plan if I’m not automatically rejected. I’m just upset I made such a stupid mistake , which is likely going to cost me in terms of CO rejecting application


hey...I am from India and for us countries such as USA, UK, Canada, Australia are the destinations for better life, opportunity. Assuming you are from UK...(not just in UK on temporary visa) what are couple reasons for you to migrate to Australia?

Just want to know that why many Britishers are moving from UK to Australia

Please ignore if you don't wish to answer....


----------



## Tudeski2004 (Nov 18, 2017)

UK is fine and enjoyable for most. It’s just a better quality of life we are after and a new start In life. It all depends on personal opinion to be honest.


----------



## Tudeski2004 (Nov 18, 2017)

Anyone with any advice re this matter or experience ?


----------



## sathishraj79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Tudeski2004 said:


> Good morning all. This is my first post and quite a desperate one too. So I do apologise and will try to keep it short.
> 
> I recently applied for a skills assessment from Amnac , which came back as suitable and on the LOD mentioned My current job as proof of my experience. Great I thought
> 
> ...


Hi, I am also with the same problem... what did you do? 
Did you take this problem to the DIBP? if yes how did you contact them? through email or via phone or via immi account? 

Please tell me what we have to do...


----------



## vv_k (Jun 1, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> :fingerscrossed:


Hi, Just wondering what was the outcome of this situation? I made the same mistake and received an invite 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vv_k said:


> Hi, Just wondering what was the outcome of this situation? I made the same mistake and received an invite
> 
> Appreciate your help.


I have not come across any case where a member himself has confirmed that he got a grant despite over claiming points

Some posts have mentioned heresay experiences 

If I were in your shoes, I would let this invite expire, and then amend the EOI to reflect my correct points and then wait patiently for an invite

Cheers


----------



## vv_k (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across any case where a member himself has confirmed that he got a grant despite over claiming points
> 
> Some posts have mentioned heresay experiences
> 
> ...


Here is what happened (stepwise):

- Submitted an EOI, received 80 points by skillselect
- Received invite to apply for NSW nomination for SS 190
- Submitted application with associated fee
- Contacted by CO from NSW stating that I have claimed 10 points for work experience but ACS certificate mentions that the work ex duration to be considered is only 1 year (out of 5 yrs 3 months) as the graduate degree was not relevant to the skill I applied for. Which means I wrongly claimed 10 points leading to a maojr problem.

Error: while filling EOI, in the employment details page I mentioned my entire work experience relevant to my nominated skill, and the system automatically allotted 10 points for work ex.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vv_k said:


> Here is what happened (stepwise):
> 
> - Submitted an EOI, received 80 points by skillselect
> - Received invite to apply for NSW nomination for SS 190
> ...



Better withdraw your application before encountering worse consequences


----------

